# batterie neuve PBG4 "ne charge pas"



## monsieur (4 Avril 2011)

Bon, la batterie de mon PB G4 titatnium 15" semblait donner des signes de vieillesse, donc je l'ai changé par une neuve.

Jusque là tout allait bien, je fais un étalonnage et puis je le laisse dans un coin (en fait je l'utilise très très peu). Récemment j'ai voulu m'en servir, donc je vais pour recharger la batterie et rien Le voyant reste au vert au lieu de passer en orange, signe qu'elle charge.
Je finis par relancer un reset de la PMU, et la batterie se remet à charger normalement.

Ca c'était vendredi dernier.
Aujourd'hui, je le reprend et batterie vide (du moins en apparence).
Je veux la recharger et idem, l'orange ne monte pas. Et maintenant malgré les reset PMU impossible de la recharger.

J'ai installé coconut pour vérifier qu'elle n'est pas défectueuse et elle est à 95% de ses possibilités.
Par contre, et malgré que le cordon secteur soit branché sur le PB elle m'indique qu'elle n'est pas en charge.

Alors je n'ai plus trop d'idée pour réparer Si vous aviez des suggestions.
Merci à vous !


----------



## monsieur (4 Avril 2011)

une capture de coconut


Est ce que cela pourrait provenir d'une défaillance des piles internes ?
Pour plus de précision : 

&#8226; les diodes vertes au dos de la batterie, une seule clignote (la batterie semble donc encore en "vie")
&#8226;*je peux utiliser le mac normalement batterie débranchée (donc carte mère et carte alim encore en "vie")
 je ne trouve rien dans les forums qui puisse me donner une solution&#8230;

me reste plus que les piles mais c'est pas vraiment sur et je n'ai trouvé aucun message qui allait vraiment dans ce sens.


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Avril 2011)

Si c'est une batterie de remplacement chinoise, ça ne m'étonne pas vraiment, il y a 2 solutions :

Sois le circuit interne de charge de la batterie est HS et donc le ti ne la charge pas -> Pour le confirmer il faut aller dans "A propos de ce mac" puis alimentation et faire un screen

Sois le circuit de charge du ti est HS mais là on ne peut rien faire pour le savoir à part tester avec une autre batterie (qui fonctionne), si elle se charge le ti fonctionne.

Voila

PS : Ne pas utiliser une batterie Li-ion pendant un long moment est très mauvais, et ce pour toute les batteries, en vérité les accus Li-ion le supporte très bien mais les circuits de charge et les sécurité ne le supportent pas et en général la batterie devient inutilisable.


----------



## monsieur (6 Avril 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Petite explication supplémentaire : tu dis que les circuits de charge auraient pu ne pas supporter une trop longue inactivité, mais est ce que ce sont des circuits propres à la batterie ou au portable ? Et s'ils sont HS, et propres au Ti, je suis donc condamné à l'envoyé en réparation&#8230; 

Ais-je bien compris ?

Pour la batterie il s'agit d'une NOVODIO achetée chez macway en novembre 2010 dernier




EDIT : je viens de contacter macway sur ce sujet, il me remplace la batterie.
Je pourrais alors voir si cela venait bien de là ou si comme tu le disais c'est le Ti qui a un souci (ce que je n'espère pas vu que ça va me coûter plus cher en réparation qu'il n'a de valeur)


----------



## Arlequin (6 Avril 2011)

as tu la possibilité de tester aussi un autre transfo ? 

t'ain il est pas jeune ton mac  (cf capture coconutt)


----------



## monsieur (6 Avril 2011)

Non je n'ai pas d'autre transfo à dispo. Le mac est "tellement" vieux que tous les portables autour de moi sont trop récents pour lui. A moins qu'on puisse utiliser un transfo de ibook récent dessus (ce dont je doute).

Bon, le magasin accepte de me changer la batterie, tout en "menaçant" de facturer une quarantaine d'euros si jamais le matériel n'était pas jugé défectueux.
J'aimerais être sur que ce soit bien la batterie qui pose souci et pas le mac, parce que quitte à dépenser des sous je voudrais le faire dans le bon sens (changement de la batterie ou alors réparation du mac). 

pffff c'est chiant.

PS : le portable fonctionne très bien sur secteur, avec et sans la batterie installée.


----------



## Arlequin (7 Avril 2011)

monsieur a dit:


> A moins qu'on puisse utiliser un transfo de ibook récent dessus (ce dont je doute).



ibook récent 

ibook et powerbook, ç'était la même fiche 

j'aimerais que ce ne soit que le transfo, même si je n'y crois pas trop.


----------



## monsieur (7 Avril 2011)

non mais de toute manière je n'y aurais plus accès à partir de demain, l'ibook part à Berk
Finalement, je me dis que la première solution est de renvoyer la batterie, en espérant que le magasin ne me compte pas des frais comme quoi la batterie ne serait pas défectueuse.

D'un autre côté, il faudrait qu'il ait chez eux un Ti de 2005 pour pouvoir la tester


----------



## fau6il (7 Avril 2011)

monsieur a dit:


> PS : le portable fonctionne très bien sur secteur, avec et sans la batterie installée.



_Il n'est pas du tout conseillé de faire fonctionner un PB sans sa batterie. _


----------



## monsieur (7 Avril 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _Il n'est pas du tout conseillé de faire fonctionner un PB sans sa batterie. _



Merci pour le conseil, je ne touche plus au Ti de toute manière et quand je l'utilise c'est en déplacement occasionnellement donc je risque pas de l'utiliser sans sa batterie ;-)


En fait ma question fondamentale en ce moment c'est au niveau des sécurité de charges.
Sont-elles gérées au niveau du Ti ou de la batterie en interne.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (7 Avril 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _Il n'est pas du tout conseillé de faire fonctionner un PB sans sa batterie. _




Et pourquoi ?


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Avril 2011)

Tu peut utiliser sans craindre ton Ti sans sa batterie, tu ne risque absolument rien, sur le mien la batterie était morte depuis 2003, d'après le vendeur quand je l'ai acheté et je ne l'ai pas remplacer.

C'est la batterie qui contrôle la charge, pas le Ti, le circuit de charge du ti sert juste a autorisé ou non la charge en fonction des info données par la batterie, fait le screen que je t'ai demander et tu aura surement la réponse.


----------

